# The July contest



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah I noticed that too. I think it probably has to do with the fact that there hasn't been a theme for the monthly contest in a while, so I think most people assume that the theme is general and that any picture can enter. It says that any pictures not following the theme will be taken out of the competition. At the risk of sounding rude, I do hope that they do that.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there where you post them


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope deadline is done


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^ no. and its too late to post em. theyre in voting now....even if they dont take em out i voted for a water one and ignored all the non water ones haha!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)




----------

